# jQuery: Elemente nach einfügen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Januar 2011)

Hi,
wie muß ich den das Schreiben wenn ich mehrere Elemente per jQuery nach einem Element hinzufügen möchte?
Bei mir funktioniert das so wie ich mir das gedacht habe nicht:


```
$(document).ready(function() {
        $("table")
            .after('<div id="pager" class="pager">', '<form>', '<a class="first">&lsaquo;&lsaquo;</a>', '<a class="prev">&lsaquo;</a>', '<input class="pagedisplay" type="text" />', '<a class="next">&rsaquo;&rsaquo;</a>', '<a class="last">&rsaquo;</a>', '<select class="pagesize">', '<option selected="selected" value="7">7</option>', '<option value="14">14</option>', '<option value="28">28</option>', '</select>', '</form>', '</div>');
        .tablesorterPager({container: $("#pager"), size: 7});  });
```

Grüße


----------



## rd4eva (28. Januar 2011)

Einfach als kompletten string angeben.

```
$("table")
            .after('<div id="pager" class="pager"> <form> <a class="first">&lsaquo;&lsaquo;</a> <a class="prev">&lsaquo;</a> <input class="pagedisplay" type="text" /> <a class="next">&rsaquo;&rsaquo;</a> <a class="last">&rsaquo;</a> <select class="pagesize"> <option selected="selected" value="7">7</option> <option value="14">14</option> <option value="28">28</option> </select> </form> </div>');
```


----------



## CPoly (28. Januar 2011)

Ich empfehle bei solchen Fragen ein Blick in die Dokumentation (die ich wirklich hervorragend finde). Dort hättest du sofort gesehen, dass "after" nur ein Parameter erwartet und zwar

"An element, *HTML string*, or jQuery object to insert after each element in the set of matched elements."


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
erstmal Danke!
Ja die Dokumentation verwende ich auch sehr oft, auch weil sie sehr gut ist . ich muß aber gestehen das ich jetzt wegen der Syntaxfrage dort nicht nachgeschaut habe weil ich dachte dass dies so basic ist das es dort nicht steht.
Wonach richtet es sich ob ich mehrere Strings ausgeben sollte oder einen wenn ich mehrere Elemente ausgeben möchte? Habe das nämlich schon anderst gesehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## CPoly (29. Januar 2011)

Hast du mal ein Beispiel für die andere Variante?


----------

